# Chicken feeder for bees



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

The waterer for chicks works better.


----------



## Apismellifera (Oct 12, 2014)

And I don't like the idea of that galvi stuff with syrup in it - seems the sugar syrup is quite corrosive. I use the plastic waterers with a donut of plastic canvas cut to fit so they can't possibly drown. I've also found it necessary to add a piece of roof gutter screen inside the hole so that if the feeder is empty the bees can't climb into the jar through it.


----------



## buffaloeletric (Mar 11, 2010)

What waterer for chicks, can you send a link?


----------



## Apismellifera (Oct 12, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Little-Gian...w-On-Poultry-Chicken-Water-Base-/112010100881

Any farm store will have them, coupla bux.


----------



## buffaloeletric (Mar 11, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Apismellifera (Oct 12, 2014)

de nada.


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

http://www.raisingbackyardchickens101.com/chicken-waterer.html
I have the small one. Like the one that APSI listed, but red. I had it from when I had chickens.


----------



## JakeDatc (Apr 19, 2010)

^^ I have the same one. I put small rocks in the channel to keep them from drowning. a single piece of porous foam would be more convenient but didnt feed much this year so i didnt bother


----------



## GSkip (Dec 28, 2014)

One gallon or smaller paint cans, epoxy lined from Lowe's. 2 to 4 small holes in the lid invert it on the top bars over two 3/4 strips. place second brood box over it or a couple of supers with cover/lid. These have worked for me the past two sesaons. I have used these well into cold weather with the hive heat keeping the syrup warm. But I'm in north Florid not much cold weather.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

I one time open fed with one during a 3 day rainy period. I thought I would be safe due to no other hives around. It started a robbing frenzy from those other hives that weren't around. I have been scared of feeding every since. I can see no real way to feed with one in a hive with out bee space being wrong and I will never open feed again.
Cheers
gww


----------



## JakeDatc (Apr 19, 2010)

Gskip and Gww.... bar forum guys... you can place them in the back of the hive inside


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

Jake
Got ya. I always go to todays post and never notice where the post came from. I have two long langs made but not in use yet. I had a bad experiance and was trying to help but I get your point and see how it could work in a top bar hive. 
Cheers
gww


----------



## JakeDatc (Apr 19, 2010)

I use the same kind on my langs... i put the feeder right on the frames in the top box.. throw a hive body over the top of it to cover and no problem.


----------

